# problème de répercussion du réglage du volume itunes sur ipod



## Ben sur Panam (11 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

je viens d'acquérir le dernier ipod classic 160 Go et je rencontre le problème suivant :

Pour certains morceaux à volume plus faible, j'ai monté le volume du morceau de quelques crans dans iTunes, de manière à ce que le volume "sortant" d'iTunes me semble à peu près identique à ceux des autres morceaux (écoute sur enceinte et au casque pour confirmer).
Le problème, c'est que une fois le morceau sur l'ipod (après synchronisation), le son est nettement plus fort sur l'ipod qu'il ne l'était sur iTunes pour le morceau dont j'ai haussé le volume de quelques crans dans iTunes.
Cela est très gênant lorsque les morceaux s'enchainent dans une liste de lecture sur l'ipod (variations de volume conséquentes). 
J'utilise iTunes pour Windows en version 7.6.2.9 et mon logiciel iPod est en version 1.1.2.

Une idée ?

Merci

Benoît


----------



## maousse (13 Mai 2008)

Tu as bien activé l'égaliseur à la fois dans les préférences itunes, et dans les paramètres sur ton ipod ?


----------

